# BSOD: STOP ERROR's 1A, 1E, and 4E



## jmullins09 (Nov 9, 2010)

There where a couple more but I forgot them off hand. Well the low down is that I have recently taken over this computer from a co-worker. I know that it has been BSODing sense at least july.

Basic specs are as follows:
Windows 7 64 bit
Intel Core2 Quad CPU Q6700 @ 2.66GHz 2.67GHz
6G of ram, 2x 2gb DC, 2x 1gb DC
522GB of 596GB hard drive
Original OS was Windows Vista 64-bit home premium SP1
I don't know when WIN7 was installed.
nVidia GeForce 8600 GT
Not sure about the MB, i know its a Gateway, DX4710-UB301A
LITEON 300W PSU

I'm afraid I can't reinstall my OS seeing as I don't know where the disk is and there is information on this computer that cannot be lost.

The main program that I use is called SolidWorks 2010. This is a CAD program and I know it takes up a lot of memory. I have a laptop with lesser specs and it runs the program just fine.. its the same install as the one on this machine. 

Laptop specs:
Windows 7 OEM 64-bit
4G ram
30G free of 250G hard drive
Dual Core 3GHz(I believe) processor

The blue screens happen when I'm working with solidworks mostly, but that's probably because I am on SolidWorks for the majority of this computer's operation.
It also happens when I'm doing other things like trying to change Max VM under advanced system settings.
The Infrared device I've just disabled to see if it'll help. 

Help would be appreciated.:laugh:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

LITEON 300W PSU

upgrade it

best value

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005&Tpk=corsair+650w


----------



## jmullins09 (Nov 9, 2010)

Do you honestly believe that to be the issue or are you just telling me to generally update my machine?

I need an indepth reason as to why my boss needs to buy a new $90 PSU.

Also I forgot to mention that sometimes when my computer retarts, and this just happend recently after a few nasty series of crashes, it will load the OS, get to Welcome, load like its going to desktop and be a blank black screen, and I can move my mouse.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Hello and welcome.

I second *dai*, upgrade the PSU. 300W is the absolute minimum for the 8600GT and Lite-On isn't a quality manufacturer, therefore you're probably not even getting the necessary 300W. Also, *SolidWorks* being a program requires quite a bit of memory - both graphical and physical. Overloading the GPU requires it to pull more power from the PSU, and when it can't you'll get errors.

Also, I see that you have *sptd.sys* installed. It is a driver for virtual CD/DVD drive software (*Daemon Tools*, *Alcohol 120%*, etc.) and is often the cause of BSODs. Uninstall whatever virtual drive programs you may have installed, then use this to remove *SPTD* completely: http://www.duplexsecure.com/en/downloads

Let us know if issues persist. Good luck.

Devin


----------



## jmullins09 (Nov 9, 2010)

Well I still need to talk to my boss about the PSU.

On another note, forgot to mention it BSOD's overnight even when its not being used.

My most reoccuring BSOD seems to be 1A. I reseated my ram to no avail.

Video
Here's a video of it.

Well, just installed a new Echo Star 650W PSU, got a black screen on startup the first time but second time it booted fine. Will update if I'm still having problems.

Sorry to double post but I can't seem to find the edit button....

Well the BSOD's haven't stopped. Got a 109 stop code and the 1A again. Black screen only shows up once now though and then it boots fine.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

The edit function times out after 15 minutes. 

Have you removed SPTD? It would explain the randomness of the bugchecks. I'd like to see the 0x109 as well. Please re-run the script: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/blue-screen-of-death-bsod-posting-instructions-452654.html


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you go from one junk psu to another one

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


----------



## jmullins09 (Nov 9, 2010)

Here you go. Thanks for going through all this trouble by the way.

EDIT: @dai
Yeah I know but this is a company computer and my boss got the PSU.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks for the files. 

It looks like you attempted to uninstall *ZoneAlarm *in the past, but some of it still remains. Use this tool to remove it: http://download.zonealarm.com/bin/free/support/cpes_clean.exe

Also, *avast!* has proven to be a common cause of BSODs. Uninstall it using this tool: http://www.avast.com/uninstall-utility

Replace it with *Microsoft Security Essentials*: www.microsoft.com/security_essentials

Let us know if BSODs persist. Good luck.

Devin


----------



## jmullins09 (Nov 9, 2010)

Well, still getting them. Tried to alt F4 a window wednesday night and got a 1A, come into work today and had a 1E.


----------



## jmullins09 (Nov 9, 2010)

Can anyone guess what might be the issue now?


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Hello and sorry for the delay.

Some of the things in your logs look strange, but because they're from 11/9/10 please re-run it: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/blue-screen-of-death-bsod-posting-instructions-452654.html


----------



## jmullins09 (Nov 9, 2010)

Here you go.


----------



## jmullins09 (Nov 9, 2010)

any upates?


----------



## patmark (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi JMullins, I'm sorry its been so long since someone has responded to you. My friend DT asked me to take a look at your issue for him while he's away. Now keep in mind that I have never even turned a computer with Win7 on LOL, however I have been fixing and building computers for 15 years so I know my way around them pretty good. 

From the research I have done into your specific issues, I think I see what the problem is. This is the same problem that occured with Win XP when it first came out. People were reluctant to switch to it for many years because the operating system wasn't compatible with many of the perifials used on a computer, unless you downloaded special drivers, ect. Do you remember that? Well its the same with Win 7 and its what I think is causing the biggest part of your problem. In fact heres a link that will explain to you a program called driver verifier on your computer and how to use it to check and see if I'm correct about the drivers or not.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/244617

If you respond to this post, I will give you some ideas to try to resolve this issue. If I do not hear from you in a day or so I will assume that you have solved the issue on your own. I will monitor this thread throughout the day, if you have solved the issue please post the resolution and mark the thread solved using the thread tools feature at the top of this thread and selecting solved from the drop down menu. That way people can benifit from this thread in the future.

Thanks
Patmark


----------



## jmullins09 (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks Patmark for responding, was beginning to think everyone forgot about this thread. Just got a stop error 24, new one on my part. I'll check out that link and see what happens. Sorry I didn't get back to you on the 6th, I've been busy for a bit.


----------



## jmullins09 (Nov 9, 2010)

Well after reading it, opening verifier.exe and I went into create standard settings. I selected automatically select unsigned drivers, says No unsigned drivers have been found. Same with older versions of windows. So I selected all drivers installed on this computer, told me to restart, so I did, loaded up Verifier, tells me No settings were changed.

I'm a little confused on how to use this..or what I should be doing.


----------



## patmark (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi Jm, I thought you might have had it fixed after not hearing from you for a few days. Well its that time of the year and everyone is busy as little beavers getting ready for the holidays, LOL. Anyhow from what I can see of the stop 24 error sounds like it could be a driver that enables your PC to read and write to your hard drive. If this is the case it would explain all the other errors your getting. So lets test this theroy by doing the following:

•Check your hard disk for any issues using the chkdisk command. To activate it: 
1.Put your Windows 7 DVD in the disk drive.
2.When asked, boot from the DVD by pressing F10 or any key on your keyboard.
3.Now, check your Language, Time, and Keyboard Input in the proper section and press the Next button.
4.Click Repair your computer.
5.Select the operating system you want to perform the check.
6.Click Command Prompt.
7.A black window should appear on your computer screen.
8.Type chkdsk and press Enter.
9.Done.

If the driver is the issue this should correct it. If on the other hand it's because of a bad hard drive it most likely will not and an additional test of the hard drive may be required by downloading the hard drive diagnostic program from the hard drives manufacturers site, burning it to a disk and using that disk to boot your computer with to run the diagnostics.

The other culprit of these pesky little BSODs that I have seen in many instances is NVidia video cards and their associated software programs conflicting with the Windows software. Specifically the NVidia control panel being active. I have found that in many instances disabling the NVidia control panel so that Windows is controlloing the card eliminates the BSODs, so that's where we will go looking next.

So try the Chkdsk and let me know if that stops the BSODs. Good luck

Patmark


----------



## jmullins09 (Nov 9, 2010)

Chkdsk didn't find any problems. On a funny side note, the 650w PSU my boss bought me only has one SATA power cord, I need at least 2. So I had to use my old PSU and hook it to a different computer and run the sata cord to this one.....

Anyways, Yeah sorry if I don't respond on that day. When it's fixed I'll let everyone know it is, but unless stated otherwise it's still an issue.


----------



## jmullins09 (Nov 9, 2010)

Well that was a short reprieve.

My morning has been chock full of A1's and now a C1.

Solidworks is running exceptionally slow for some reason, I've had to fight with it all morning..


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Please re-run the batch script as I'd like to see the 0xC1: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/blue-screen-of-death-bsod-posting-instructions-452654.html

Also, it sounds like it could be a memory issue, but we won't really know until that power supply gets changed. Run *MemTest86+*: www.memtest86.com

You'll need a blank CD/DVD to run it. Burn it using Windows 7's built-in ISO burner or a third-party burning software if you prefer. Boot the computer from the CD and let it run for at least seven passes. It can take a while (usually a couple of hours), so it's best to leave unattended.

Best of luck.

Devin


----------



## jmullins09 (Nov 9, 2010)

Still getting C1's

I'll do this when I have some free time, as of right now work is busy.

I'll post and let you know what happens


----------



## jmullins09 (Nov 9, 2010)

Sorry it took so long. Holidays and I have a lot to deal with atm.

Here's the current report.


----------

